# The infirmary Hospital - St Mary's



## jsp77 (Apr 17, 2017)

I've been meaning to have a look round here for some time now and finally got round to it. It is pretty much all empty apart from a couple of baths and the odd bits dotted about. It was a nice and relaxed solo mooch.

The infirmary was designed by RW Johnson, was built at the east side of a former workhouse in 1869 to 1870. On each side of the building was a separate entrance for male and female patients. At the centre there was a surgery, kitchen and nurse'e quarters. I believe this closed its doors around 2010, but may be a year or 2 out.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/TJ8FMx


https://flic.kr/p/TJ8C4a


https://flic.kr/p/SDbEZf


https://flic.kr/p/SDbCBu


https://flic.kr/p/TS38AA


https://flic.kr/p/TS36Th


https://flic.kr/p/TS34QE


https://flic.kr/p/TkCEjS


https://flic.kr/p/TkCznC


https://flic.kr/p/TS2UUd


https://flic.kr/p/SDbpDf


https://flic.kr/p/TVzuei


https://flic.kr/p/TJ892Z


https://flic.kr/p/TFJtio


https://flic.kr/p/TJ82hB


https://flic.kr/p/TJ815X


https://flic.kr/p/TVzcGa


https://flic.kr/p/TkCccW


https://flic.kr/p/SFTwcF


https://flic.kr/p/TkC819


https://flic.kr/p/SFTstD


https://flic.kr/p/TS2xyh


https://flic.kr/p/TJ7PJg


https://flic.kr/p/TJ7MbR


https://flic.kr/p/TJ7K1t

*thanks for looking*


----------



## smiler (Apr 17, 2017)

Job's a Good'un jsp, well photographed, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 17, 2017)

Made it look rather interesting mate, nice way spend a few hours I'm sure, nicely done


----------



## Conrad (Apr 17, 2017)

Nicely done, good looking place.


----------



## dead format (Apr 18, 2017)

I like that. Still has a fair few period features.


----------



## Mmps6 (Apr 18, 2017)

nice pics, still looks in fairly good condition, the x rays are a lovely little bonus


----------



## HughieD (Apr 19, 2017)

Fab set JSP. Plenty of stuff left behind there...


----------



## stinkywitch (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like an interesting visit! Suprised at some of the smaller items still being there.


----------



## Ferox (May 3, 2017)

The front of this place is really overgrown now. Great set of pics there bud. The X-Ray shots are cool.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 3, 2017)

Great set of this place mate


----------



## UrbanX (May 4, 2017)

Wow what a place, pretty mint! Fantastic set of photos as usual. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 24, 2017)

Love the x-rays!

Proper decent job jsp


----------



## OvenproofOyster (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow, thanks for sharing : )


----------

